

Ask HN: Good role for an ex-software engineer? - curiously

So I&#x27;ve decided I&#x27;m no longer going to be doing development, and curious about what business roles I can transition into. I don&#x27;t think I can be a manager because all I&#x27;ve done is just do development for about 4 years and not anything at all to do with management.<p>Having run a SaaS, selling makes me feel alive. but I&#x27;m a bit of introvert. I did most of my pitching through email or phone.<p>I&#x27;m thinking sales but don&#x27;t know what the different routes are or how I can transition into which. In particular, sales development representative sounds interesting but I&#x27;m open to anything else I could do.
======
gregpilling
Wouldn't it make a little sense to do a small SaaS project and get a little
money trickling in? Especially if you enjoyed it?

Technical sales always pays well. There are not that many people that can do
both selling and tech well. Many introverts do well at selling, since
listening to the customer is more important than talking at him.

